# Chris Christensen brushes



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

i finally broke down my bf into buying brushes (well...for the most part  ) and i'm wondering where everybody bought their brushes? I know most of you bought it on chris' direct website, but I saw this site that was slightly (but better than nothing!) cheaper. https://secure.highspeedweb.net/~ldcpet/aa-ccbrushes.htm 

i was thinking about these brushes for stuie since his hair isn't too long unless i get lazy and don't cut it...

Gold Series - 20mm (everyday regular brushing)
Triangle Slicker (little mats and underarms hard to get areas)
#008 Fine Tail Comb (face and top knots)
#003 Skip tooth buttercomb (mats and after bath brushing)
Any suggestions/advice?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have bought everything directly from the Chris Christensen website, but I know many people have bought from Needs 'n Desires. They have 20% off sales all the time so sign up for their mailing list.

http://www.needsndesires.com/usastore/usaindex.php

My take on the "must haves":

I have both the 27 mm Gold Series brush and the 20 mm pocket sized Fusion brush. I love the Gold Series brush, but it's just too big IMO. Lady is big, too, about eight pounds. I recently got the pocket sized Fusion brush and am much happier with the size.

I have the Mark I slicker and love it. I'd get that before a triangle slicker. I think you'll get more use out of it. It's great for feet and legs on a puppy cut.

#006 face comb. I think this is the one most of us agree is the #1 must have/can't live without Buttercomb! I'd get that instead of #008.

I would get the #000 Buttercomb with the fine/coarse teeth combination instead of #003 which has fine/extra coarse teeth. I can't imagine you'd ever have a need for extra coarse teeth on a single Maltese coat. Again, my only complaint is the size of this comb. It's really big. #012 is only 4&1/2" long and all fine teeth. The teeth are longer, but I might consider that instead. I mostly use the fine teeth anyway. The teeth are a little longer, though. I'd love to hear from others who have this comb. I am planning on ordering it next time Needs 'n Desires has a sale.

I think you will love the CC products. I couldn't believe I was spending so much for combs and brushes, but they have really been worth it.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have the CC Fusion brush #20, the tiny slicker brush, which I love, the 000Buttercomb, the 006 Buttercomb, and the 008 Buttercomb. I use them all on a daily basis.

I comb my girls out every morning with the Buttercomb 000. I use the 006 for their faces and the 008 for their pigtails/ponytails. I use the small fusion brush when I am blow drying them and the tiny slicker brush works great on matts.

I also think you will be very happy with CC products.


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks marj! i'm going to ask if i can get an early coupon! they offer 20% on everything? or just limited items? if it's everything...i might need to re-evaluate my list :innocent: 

i have a question: what's the difference between the fusion and gold? what's the deciding factor? 

yeah-i was going back and forth between the combs. i'm conviniced. 006 it is! i'll get 008 if i can be convincing enough of why we NEED it. i think i'll get the 000 then. that was my first choice anyway. i think i'll take another look in case i find something else i need.  

there always seems to be an endless list of things we NEED to buy our babies! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just signed up for the Needs 'n Desires sales flyer last month. From what it says, the 20% off sales are every six weeks on selected items. I figured I'd just watch for a sale on Buttercombs and pick up the smaller one then.

I think the Fusion brush has brass pins and the Gold Series has - duh - gold pins.  

I got the Gold Series brush when they first came out a few years ago. The Fusion brush is new. The size is what sells me on the Fusion brush. The Gold Series brush is just too big IMO. The 27mm pins worked great when I tried to keep Lady's coat longer, but I am keeping it shorter now since I dress the poor girl up all the time! The 20mm works best for us now.

I really think you will love the CC products. Pricey, but worth it.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have the tiny pocket brush and the comb 006, absolute must have! 

I bought directly from the site too. They are in Texas and it only took about 3-4 days to get here (California). Not too bad, plus you get a catalog with all their stuff in it! I'd just check and make sure that shipping doesn't add up to more than just buying directly from the CC site.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you go to the Needs 'n Desires website and click on CC combs, there is a guide to choosing a comb. It says this about the #003 fine/extra coarse combination.

#003 Fine & Extra Coarse Teeth – the fine part is for regular combing and the extra coarse teeth is for fluffing like Poms, Pekingese and other breeds with large manes that need lift.

I think you'll be happier with the #000.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I have bought everything directly from the Chris Christensen website, but I know many people have bought from Needs 'n Desires. They have 20% off sales all the time so sign up for their mailing list.
> 
> http://www.needsndesires.com/usastore/usaindex.php
> 
> ...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

For those with the CC slicker - can you tell me if it has 'soft' pins?

I have a small slicker that I use for Harleys face & ears, and it has little balls on the ends of the pins that makes it nice & soft. It was wearing out a bit so I got the #1 All Systems slicker but the pins seem to be quite sharp.

Just wondering what the CC slicker was like?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady would never tolerate the All Systems slickers, but she's okay with the CC slicker. It's still a slicker so I wouldn't call it "soft", but it's not sharp like the All Systems one.

I really use my CC Mark I slicker. The All Systems slickers (I have two) just sit.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Lady would never tolerate the All Systems slickers, but she's okay with the CC slicker. It's still a slicker so I wouldn't call it "soft", but it's not sharp like the All Systems one.
> 
> I really use my CC Mark I slicker. The All Systems slickers (I have two) just sit. [/B]


Thanks Marj, I don't use my #1 All Systems either (and I have 3 - the small, large & triangle ones!) - they are at the bottom of the grooming box somewhere! I would give them away, only I don't think they're suitable for ANY dog - they just seem too sharp for my liking. Guess they need to go in the bin .... We live & learn.


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

in case anybody was also interested in ordering CC brushes, after much research and little discount finding on these brushes I am going to buy my brushes from http://www.showdogstore.com/ After calculating shipping, free shipping really cut the costs. (I live in California) So...I haven't done it just yet, but I'm planning on getting the Mark I slicker, the 006 face comb, and the regular 20mm pocket brush. I talked to the rep at Needs n Desires and she said the boss and herself both didn't think the fusion brush was anything spectacular. She recommended the regular CC brush and so did the rep at CC. Sooooo...Still questioning myself on the brush (still considering pocket fusion) and whether I should buy the 008 or 000 combs...Oh! I'm also restocking my Pure Paws collection as well. I love that stuff! Since I'm getting free shipping...I might as well get it all right?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Interesting about the Fusion brush.....

She may be right. I love, love my Gold Series brush, but it's just too big. The Fusion brush doesn't glide through Lady's hair the same way the Gold Series brush does. I compared them and noticed the Fusion brush just has the regular black pad, not the soft white one recommended for Maltese coats. I'd always heard the regular CC brushes were great for double coated breeds, but too harsh for the single Maltese coat. It may not be worth the extra money for the Fusion brush.

I love the pocket size, though. I wish they'd make the Gold Series in a smaller size. That would be the perfect brush IMO.


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

SO...i got my brushes! I love the comb, but i can't say the same about the slicker and the brush. I thought it would be a lot different from what I had and it wasn't too much. I also tried the tip test and was disappointed bc their slicker scratched me too! I still like them, but I don't LOVE them...except the comb.  


Here's the link of where I got them http://www.showdogstore.com/ and they sent a coupon for 5% off (which I think is pretty good considering they have free shipping still!) Don't have the coupon on me so I'll post later. If you need it, message me because I might forget :brownbag:


----------

